# ERCP with removal of sludge



## Colliemom (Oct 24, 2013)

I'm curious, how many of you bill 43264, when your physician performs an ERCP with removal of CBD sludge by balloon sweep?


----------



## magmae (Oct 25, 2013)

sludge is a common term for crushed stones and are removed the same as calculi...correct coding would be the 43264


----------



## bridgettemartin (Oct 31, 2013)

We also use 43264 for removal of sludge.  I have a related question:  What ICD-9 code are you all using to describe sludge?


----------



## hbakercpc (Nov 1, 2013)

How about 576.8 for the diagnosis?


----------

